# feather stitch



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

multiple of 10 sts plus 2
row 1 to 4 =knit
rows 5,7,9,11, =k2,* yfwd,k2,k2tog,k2tbl,k2 yfwd,k2*
rows 6,8,10,12=k1,purlto last st.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love your hat! Thank you for writing the feather stitch out.


----------



## Lillibelle (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you for writing out the instructions! I've written them down for when I replace my knitting needles, but it's been a long time since I've knitted and I have a very basic question, would you please remind me what: k2tbl means? I remember the the rest, but this part eludes me.


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

Lillibelle said:


> Thank you for writing out the instructions! I've written them down for when I replace my knitting needles, but it's been a long time since I've knitted and I have a very basic question, would you please remind me what: k2tbl means? I remember the the rest, but this part eludes me.


k2 tog from back of sts on the left=instead you pick from front of sts just pick from other end of stitch hope you understand me


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Knit 2 through back loop


----------



## mawsk 54 (Jun 18, 2013)

thanks for sharing.will use soon


----------



## Lillibelle (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you so much! Your hat is so beautiful! I plan to use the father stitch as soon as I am back up to speed!


----------



## Lillibelle (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you both, you are so kind! Big Hugs!


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

Lillibelle said:


> Thank you both, you are so kind! Big Hugs!


you welcome dear glad I can help I am leaning myself as I am going please do the pattern as very easy and the instruction I gave you for new born size of hat


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

K2tbl is knit two together through the back loop


----------



## Lillibelle (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you ChocPieMom, by the way, I love your signature! I've always tried to see the lighter side of things and when I was younger,a co-worker gave me a magnet full of flowers with that saying on it. I still use that saying all the time. Such a great memory


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

how sweet, as they say you always learn something new I'm to busy knitting I didn't notice the signature that is beautiful words thanks for making me look lillibelle


----------



## Lillibelle (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm glad you like it too, 333pet! I'm trying to teach the same idea to my granddaughter who is 12... ie, don't take life too seriously!


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

Lillibelle said:


> I'm glad you like it too, 333pet! I'm trying to teach the same idea to my granddaughter who is 12... ie, don't take life too seriously!


that is nice also I thought my kids to smile to the word and the word smile to them, our job is never done now same with me got grand kids to teach cheers


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Really like the stitch.


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

Are you able to give us the full instructions (or a link) for the hat?


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

4ply needles 3.25mm =10
73sts work pattern as required say how much pattern you like in it start dec for crown every 10 k2tog and go down 
10,9,8,7,6,and so on when 8 or 10 left cut yarn long enough to tread pull yarn trough stitches tight and sew opening that is what I did


----------



## vivera1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Newbie question: when it says +2 is that plus 2 for every repeat you do, or just +2 sts period?? And, also, do you add a selvege stitch to everything you do if it says to or not? TIA


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

I assume the yfwd stands for yarn forward, but don't understand the meaning.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you for these instructions. I have added them to my collection.


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

vivera1 said:


> Newbie question: when it says +2 is that plus 2 for every repeat you do, or just +2 sts period?? And, also, do you add a selvege stitch to everything you do if it says to or not? TIA


just when you cast on, see you have multiply of 12sts to the amount of sts you need no selvedge sts


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

pavasa said:


> I assume the yfwd stands for yarn forward, but don't understand the meaning.


yarn over needle without picking any sts just over the needle as if you making a knit


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you 333pet.


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your pattern and instructions!! I am always looking for easy ways to change a hat.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

multiple of 10 sts plus 2
Question if I want to do the pattern four times does it mean that I cast on 42 stitches or 48? Always wondered what this meant.


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

Bleeshea said:


> multiple of 10 sts plus 2
> Question if I want to do the pattern four times does it mean that I cast on 42 stitches or 48? Always wondered what this meant.


my head is spinning I am a beginner my self ,I say 42 as you only use the 2sts at the beginning of each row


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

very preety.


----------



## Eileen Iona (Mar 20, 2012)

i jotted it down on a bit of paper and put it in my cupboard - these little bits of paper could be useful oneday


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

It's important that the K2tbl be K2togtbl. If you don't make that decrease along with the K2tog, you gain two stitches on every right side row.


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

yes that is k2tog tbl thanks for that I was trying to write fast as I can as it gets wiped out I am slow in typing


----------



## Lillibelle (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow, I've been trying to learn how to knit the European way the last few days and just today tried this new pattern and it is so pretty! 
Thank you so much for the instructions!


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

Lillibelle said:


> Wow, I've been trying to learn how to knit the European way the last few days and just today tried this new pattern and it is so pretty!
> Thank you so much for the instructions!


glad you like it and found it easy keep on going dear cheers


----------



## Eileen Iona (Mar 20, 2012)

multiples 10 plus 2 then how do you start with 73


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

Eileen Iona said:


> multiples 10 plus 2 then how do you start with 73


you are right


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

333pet said:


> you are right


it does not hurt to loose 1


----------



## Eileen Iona (Mar 20, 2012)

thats right - we start with 72 or 73 then knit 2 tog at centre before pattern - nice thing it is only a one row pattern and easy to remember and looks sweet


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

Eileen Iona said:


> thats right - we start with 72 or 73 then knit 2 tog at centre before pattern - nice thing it is only a one row pattern and easy to remember and looks sweet


honey no trouble at all just start with 72 sts


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

333pet said:


> honey no trouble at all just start with 72 sts


I am knitting the pattern now you start with k2 that is the extra 2 and you finish with k2 so you start 72 and you end up 7pattern lines


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

333pet said:


> multiple of 10 sts plus 2
> row 1 to 4 =knit
> rows 5,7,9,11, =k2,* yfwd,k2,k2tog,k2tbl,k2 yfwd,k2*
> rows 6,8,10,12=k1,purlto last st.


 :thumbup:


----------

